
Ask HN: I'm director of engineering but don't like it. anyone else? - directorsad
i&#x27;m director of engineering for a team of 20 engineers for a startup.<p>i&#x27;m good at it, but i don&#x27;treally like it anyone else? have tips? should I quit?
======
officiallywise
I was Associate Director of Development and I quit. I wanted hands on keyboard
again. I was tired of the endless meetings, politics and dealing with the
client. I wanted to be a developer again. So I stepped down and went back to
development. Best idea ever.

------
askafriend
It would help if you explained a little more about what parts you _don 't_
like and what parts you do enjoy if any. What aspects of your job brought you
to posting online about it in the first place?

Without giving us any context at all, we can't help you.

------
inate77
If you're not happy maybe re look into why. Is it someone on your team, the
whole team, or just not what you expected at all? If you still enjoy what you
do then you know you're not the problem. Is your team dry, you feel as if you
are doing all the work?

------
gcbw3
How long did you manage people? did you jump from contributor to director?

